# Different V60 filters?



## KrisP (Mar 14, 2015)

I have recently received a new pack of V60 filters which are visably different to the pack I just finished. And every brew I've tried with the new filters gets all jammed up after a couple of minutes and the water just won't flow through, even with a coarser grind.

I then found a couple of the old filters, and the brews went perfectly. I haven't changed a single thing other than the filters.

The new filters seem thicker and have V60 embossed on them. The old ones were plain, but both appeared to be official packs of filters. Has anyone else encountered this?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Can't say that I have. They are both the same brand? I'm assuming Hario branded.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Fact that the filters are thicker than pukka Harios suggests they are counterfeit.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

They are called misarashi and are unbleached and biodegradable. They are available on hario.co.uk

Hario do say they have a finer weave and so require a coarser grind. I've just ordered some from amazon. You've for me worried now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If Hario are selling them - they must be genuine. Thicker and finer weave sounds more like Chemx filters.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Just grind a little coarser.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I moved 2 settings coarser on Hausgrind and first brew is delightful. Seems to have much more clarity of flavour! I could be a big fan of these new papers.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If the filters are denser weave and thicker - will take out more oils and boost flavour clarity. Must give them a try.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If the filters are denser weave and thicker - will take out more oils and boost flavour clarity. Must give them a try.


I got these in the resealable box. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hario-100-Piece-Misarashi-Filter-Dripper/dp/B0029PVRXI/ref=sr_1_6?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1438538164&sr=1-6&keywords=hario+v60+filter

The box is awesome!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks. Will order some.


----------

